# 2012



## Daggers (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone planning on taking part this year? I meant to the past few years but always forgot about it. There's a novel I'm planning at the moment though, I think this might be a really good way for me to fire out a first, rough draft.

Might be a struggle though, end of semester exams are mid December!


----------



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, i'm all in on this year - first year as well.

Still haven't decided what I want to do, I keep changing my ideas.  Hopefully i'll do all my planning this month.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 26, 2012)

I wasn't going to do it this year after last year's fiasco but a friend kicked my behind and pointed out that no matter if I get 50,000 words down or far less that would be more than if I don't write at all. Drat him and his logic anyway!

Looks like I'm going to pull out the first manuscript idea that I had and start over with it. I still like the ideas so a fresh start could be good.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Foxee! I'm sure you'll do brilliantly


----------



## Daggers (Sep 26, 2012)

HKayG said:


> Yep, i'm all in on this year - first year as well.
> 
> Still haven't decided what I want to do, I keep changing my ideas.  Hopefully i'll do all my planning this month.



Ah excellent another newcomer! We should all make an effort to keep each other motivated to keep going!


----------



## Foxee (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, HKayG, that's the great thing about NaNo...we can all root for each other. I'd love to see all WF members who jump in to NaNo finish really well.


----------



## freeform (Sep 27, 2012)

NaNo newbie here (I did participate in both Camps though, won each time). I'm excited!


----------



## JimJanuary (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to give this a shot. I might struggle to write everyday due to my crazy work roster but I'll see how it goes
 I've got a few ideas but nothing that's been planned/structured. I guess there is still another month to do that anyway


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

That's exactly what November is for *JimJanuary* - it's not as fun if you're not rushing to do everything last minute


----------



## JimJanuary (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah that's true. Staying up for 30hrs doing the last bit of my thesis the night before it was due was insanely fun (in retrospect)


----------



## Cambyses (Oct 7, 2012)

I had not thought about it until seeing this forum, but I might. I don't have anything worth writing a novel about floating around in my head, but then I have the rest of October to brainstorm.


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 9, 2012)

I failed the last two years at about 12k so I really want to make a go of it this year.

Time is difficult with family, full time job and i have just started the last two years of a Bsc Hons in Computing, but I will still try to get it done.

Would be a nice achievement.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 9, 2012)

I STILL have not thought of a story! I am definitely leaving this right to the last minute... I need a flash of inspiration!


----------



## JimJanuary (Oct 9, 2012)

So far I'm planning an apocalyptic-mystery story. It's going to be fairly lame, I'm not a big fan of either genre


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol Jim, pick something you like them 

I am doing a Sci-Fi just need to get it better planned out so I can keep up the pace this year.


----------



## JimJanuary (Oct 9, 2012)

I've already planned out a heap of it. I think my lack of interest will make it more hilarious than it should be


----------



## Lady_R (Oct 9, 2012)

Last year was my first year and I completed it, but i wasn't working outside the home last year. This year I am planning on taking part again, but it will be a bit tougher with my time schedule.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 10, 2012)

I would love to do this again this year, but if I do, I think I'll use it as a means of finishing a WIP, rather than starting something entirely new.  Ergo, I won't "win."  But I did that last year, so I should be good till next year.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 10, 2012)

I think you'll still end up winning if you finish it!

I doubt many people manage to finish the whole thing anyway.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think there's another 50k left in the beast that awaits me if I do decide to do Nano this year.  I will miss it if I don't though. . .

(I'm pretty sure I'm going to talk myself into it.  Even though I shouldn't.)


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 11, 2012)

I am not going to do NaNoWriMo this year.

Beginning November 5th, I have precisely one dozen exams spread out over three weeks. I finish on the 22nd.
I'll probably write 50,000 words anyway. 50,000 words _of exams aaaaaa_


----------



## HKayG (Oct 12, 2012)

I've finally decided to just carry on with an old story line!

Tiamat - I think you should just go for it anyway! It doesn't matter if you don't do the full word amount. (I doubt i'll be able to...).

Staff - good luck with your exams!


----------



## egpenny (Oct 19, 2012)

I've signed up for this year, it's the first time for me.  I have a story that's been trying to dig it's way out of my brain for more than a year.  It's time to let it rip.
It will be a story about a man in the year 2010 looking for justice in the murder of his wife and daughter.  Every other chapter will be the story, told to him by his mother, of his great-great grandfather who faced the same sort of thing in 1869.  So it's mystery, but part western and part . . . whatever.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 20, 2012)

But if his great great grandfather also had his wife and child murdered then how is the main character alive?

Okay that's kind of a dumb question. Obviously the great great grandfather had a few spare kids.

Why 2010? What happened in 2011 that would make the story too strange?


----------



## egpenny (Oct 21, 2012)

Grandfather started another family when his quest was over. At least that's the plan.  The mother is telling him the story to help him realize that life doesn't end with a death of a loved one.         2010 is just a date, could be 2012 for that matter, have to see if it matters as I go along.


----------



## CJ Tomlinson (Oct 23, 2012)

I participated like 3 years ago and failed miserably. I came up with a nice concept though, and I'd like to think that in the end any writing we do, even if we end up not using any of it, is exercise of sorts and helps make us better.

I've decided to try again this year despite having another project in my life that I wanna finish by December. I depend on someone else for that anyway, so if he doesn't do his part I can't finish that. Point being an average of roughly 1700 words a day has to be doable, and especially since this time I've decided to focus on my strong suits. Also, I'm prepared for the eventuality that the outcome might be completely ridiculous. 

Let's DO THIS!


----------



## Foxee (Oct 23, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> I don't think there's another 50k left in the beast that awaits me if I do decide to do Nano this year.  I will miss it if I don't though. . .
> 
> (I'm pretty sure I'm going to talk myself into it.  Even though I shouldn't.)


You will, you know. I always say I'm not going to do it and I always do. *shrugs* Might as well give in quick and get it over with.


----------



## MJCaan (Oct 28, 2012)

I've signed up this year and am looking forward to it.  THough I must admit, working fulltime sap a bit of my mental energy.  But I plan to do my best.  Good luck to everyone making the attempt!


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 30, 2012)

I also have the interference of work and family, but when I think back on when I finished in 2008 I realize I was working 6 days a week and had the same family I have now. I really don't know how I managed to get 50,000+ words done. Of course, a lot of it was crap put in just to fill a page, but it got done.


----------



## David C. (Nov 1, 2012)

This will be my first year to compete. I have the idea and have already put "pen" to "paper", pecking away on the computer. But I don't believe it'll be a novel, maybe a novella, which is what 17K to 40K words or so. In any case, at the very least I'll get the story down and learn something along the way. It's still untitled but I did get the premise down.


----------



## JimJanuary (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, so I completely missed day one
Let's hope today is more productive


----------



## Jon M (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck, you slobbering keyboard-wielding crazies.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2012)

Jim, you completely fit one of the personality profiles in the video on the nanowrimo homepage, "Wrimos of the NaNo Landscape".

Thanks, Jon, so far 4k and the slobbering is on hold until I'm falling asleep trying to get my words written.


----------



## JimJanuary (Nov 4, 2012)

Really? Which one??
I feel like a cross between all of them... except maybe the planster guy


----------



## Foxee (Nov 5, 2012)

You reminded me of the one intending to eat cupcakes for lunch and forgetting that NaNo was upon us. I didn't know you exhibited aspects of the others, too. Have you gotten the novel going now?


----------



## JimJanuary (Nov 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHA I actually had chocolate muffins for lunch yesterday!

Yeah I've started, I'm about 4000 words behind but I'm planning to do a big write up tonight


----------

